# Using Hydretain at seeding?



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I was going to apply Hydrotain when I apply the seed to my lawn reno... I was thinking of applying at two times.. After seed or after Peat Moss... I was going to apply RGS as well... I can use that to add water to the Hydrotain.


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

Thinking about doing the same at seed down but before peat moss. Going to do 2x the 9oz/M rate. Interested to see if others have experience with it at seeding.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I've got no experience, but my hydrotain was delivered today and I'll be doing it at label rates when I seed some section that will be very thin. 
I was going to put it on top of the peat....but now I think I'll but it under the peat!


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hear is my reasoning for on the seed... Two things, I know silly but Seed contact... Then when you add the peat moss you start the water irrigation and that helps the watering in the hydretain... Just my thoughts


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Wetting agents are fantastic to put down at seeding and with sod/sprigs. It keeps the soil moisture even throughout the whole profile and allows the soil to accept more water which is great since you'll be running the irrigation a bunch.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

is there a cheaper alternative ? are all wetting agents similar in performance ?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm actually planning to put hydretain on seed down. I'll probably put it down with a cocktail of tenacity and RGS. I'll be putting it before the seed and peat moss. Probably during the day of seeding. There's a part of my lawn that doesn't get hit by the sprinkler very well. It's within the coverage but it only gets a few drops. I think using hydretain could help on that situation.


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

samzone7a said:


> is there a cheaper alternative ? are all wetting agents similar in performance ?


I think Hydretain is one of the cheaper in its class. It's also not just a wetting agent but also a humectant. It draws water from the air and brings it into the root zone.

If you're only looking for a cheap wetting agent, there is nothing cheaper than store-bought baby shampoo. It won't give you the same capabilities as Hydretain but there are some benefits to a wetting agent alone.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

occamsrzr said:


> samzone7a said:
> 
> 
> > is there a cheaper alternative ? are all wetting agents similar in performance ?
> ...


I won't use baby shampoo when seeding. Just because I had used the soil aerator product of simple lawn solution before and it's practically some kind of soap, just like baby shampoo IMO. And it says on the label not to use it when seeding.


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> occamsrzr said:
> 
> 
> > samzone7a said:
> ...


They're different active ingredients. The SLS product has Ammonium lauryl sulfate. I'm not sure the effect that would have on new seedlings. You can probably find it a lot cheaper if you go with a regular Ag Surfactant in bulk. There are tons of cheap wetting agents out there. Also look into Yucca Extract. Again, Hydretain isn't just a wetting agent and it's likely the cheapest in its class.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

occamsrzr said:


> samzone7a said:
> 
> 
> > is there a cheaper alternative ? are all wetting agents similar in performance ?
> ...


in that case, i am thinking i'll stick to Kelp and Humic at seed down and skip this as i have a sprinkler system and watering is not that much of a concern. i can increase freq as needed


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

occamsrzr said:


> They're different active ingredients. The SLS product has Ammonium lauryl sulfate. I'm not sure the effect that would have on new seedlings. You can probably find it a lot cheaper if you go with a regular Ag Surfactant in bulk. There are tons of cheap wetting agents out there. Also look into Yucca Extract. Again, Hydretain isn't just a wetting agent and it's likely the cheapest in its class.


Interesting that its some kind of soap.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

samzone7a said:


> occamsrzr said:
> 
> 
> > samzone7a said:
> ...


Conner ward just did a video on using rgs microgreens hidretain and kelp prior to seeding. He actually measured stuff .. lol


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

uts said:


> [He actually measured stuff .. lol


 to a point. lol


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

I would skip the Humic or RGS on seed down. Humic will work against you.


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

sangheili said:


> I would skip the Humic or RGS on seed down. Humic will work against you.


Interesting. I've never heard that. Any idea why Humic would work against you? Most research I've been able to find show Humic having net positive effects. Here's an example: https://www.sid.ir/en/journal/ViewPaper.aspx?id=234414

I've always heard there isn't so much as too much Humic Acid as much as there is a point of diminishing returns. I might hold off on my Humic application if this isn't the case.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Humic allow root to be more plant/nutrient accessible


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

Matthew_73 said:


> Humic allow root to be more plant/nutrient accessible


This is my understanding too amd I was going to do a rate of 20-30# / Acre at overseeding.


----------

